# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Poezitë më të mira të shqipes

## Diabolis

Njëqind poezitë më të mira të shqipes

Ju ftoj të gjithëve të sillni në këtë temë ato poezi që mendoni se meritojnë të hyjnë në Njëqind poezitë më të mira të shqipes për të gjitha kohrat. 
Kemi për të zgjedhur midis mijra të tillave, qindra autorëve, dhe shekujve. Të jenë të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, të kenë dalë fitimtare mbi kohën, të sjellin prej krijimit e në vazhdimësi mesazhin e tyre të pacënuar, për nga bukuria ti kenë shoqet e rralla, të jenë ato që mbajmë mend e ja recitojmë vetes a të tjerëve kur fjalët tona nuk mjaftojnë, shkurt të jenë më të mirat.
Do tju lutesha për dy gjëra,
Së pari, për një shënim të shkurtër a koment mbështetës në fund të cilësdo poezi që do të sillni, por dhe për të kundërtën, një shënim mospranues për ato të postuara nga të tjerët;
Së dyti, të robëruarit nën magjinë e një autori të veçantë të bëjnë çmundin që të mos sjellin më shumë se dy apo tre krijime prej tij, me dëshirën e mirë që kjo të jetë një buqetë shumëngjyrëshe.
E nesë e gjitha kjo bën përpara, mbase në tema të tjera, prej këtij trungu mund të ndajmë degë të tjera, Njëqind poezitë më të mira të dashurisë, apo Njëqind poezitë më të mira për atdheun.

Po e nis postimin me më të rrallën midis tyre, atë që prej krijimit vazhdon ti ngrejë shqiptarët në këmbë, e prej të parit e deri tek i fundit i dinë dy vargje:

Asdreni

Betimi mi flamur

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar
Me një dëshir e një qëllim,
Të gjith atij duk iu betuar
Të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ay largohet
Që është lindur tradhëtor,
Kush është burrë nuk frikohet,
Po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor!

Në dorë armët do ti mbajmë
Të mprojmë atdhenë më çdo kënt,
Të drejtat tona ne si ndajmë;
Këtu armiqtë skanë vënt.
Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë
Që kombe shuhen përmbi dhe,
Po Shqipëria do të rrojë;
Për të, për të luftojmë ne!

O flamur, flamur, shenj e shenjtë,
Te ty betonemi këtu,
Për Shqipërin atdhen e shtrenjtë,
Për nder edhe lavdimn e tu.
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet
Atdheut kush iu bë theror;
Për jet ay do të kujtohet
Mi dhet mi dhet si një shenjtor!

----------


## shigjeta

DD urimet me te mira si inisiator i kesaj teme, mjaft te bukur. 
Eshte veshtire te zgjedhesh midis nje numri te madh krijimesh dhe autoresh, ku secili ka bukurine dhe vecantine e vet. 
Postimin e pare qe po sjell eshte poezia _Fjala_ nga _Xhevahir Spahiu_. Eshte nje krijim mjaft domethenes, si simbol i lirise se njeriut.


*FJALA* 

I thane fjales: tani je e lire
Po fjala s kish fuqi tu thosh: nuk me duhet 
E c me duhet 
kur s u thashe atehere kur duhet? 
Kam mbetur pa krahe, 
Kam mbetur pa qiell, 
Jam jete pa enderr, 
Jam enderr pa jete. 
I thane fjales: je e lire
Veshtire, tha fjala, sa veshtire 
Te besosh se je e lire; 
Pasi ke ngrene rrokjet e tua, 
Pasi ke mbetur cung
Dhe liria behet burg .
I thane fjales: liria jeton. 
Fjala ua ktheu : 
Sjam si Kostandini qe pas vdekjes udheton 
I thane fjales: ti je liria 
Per ta kuptuar kete duhet fare pak
Ajo e besoi, 
Ajo hapi gojen, 
Por ne vend te tingujve
Prej saj doli gjak

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*Recital i Malcorit* 

O' si nuk kam nji grusht të fortë
t'i bije mu në zemer malit që s'bëzanë,
ta dij edhe ai se ç'do me thanë i dobët -
n'agoni të përdridhet si vigan i vramë,

Unë - lugat! Si hij'e trazueme,
trashëgimtar i vuetjes dhe i durimit,
endem mbi bark te mallit me ujen e zgjueme
dhe me klithma të paknaquna t'instinktit.

Mali hesht. Edhe pse për dite
mbi lëkure të tij, në lojë varrimtare,
kërkoj me gjete nji kafshate ma të mirë...
Por me rrenë shaka shpresa gënjeshare.

Mali hesht - dhe në heshtje qeshë.
E unë vuej - dhe në vuejtje vdes!

Po unë, kur? heu! kur kam për t'u qeshë?
Apo ndoshta duhet ma parë të vdes?

O, si nuk kam nji grusht të fuqishëm!
Malit që hesht mu në zemër me ja njeshë
Ta shof si dridhet nga grusht'i paligjshëm...
E unë të kënaqem, të kënaqem tu u qesh.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Migjeni

----------


## korçar

Nga Petro Marko...

*APOLOGJIA IME 
(JETES)*

...Marrezi, turp turp dhe
mekate
per jeten e terbuar
se kur me ndal, o gjenerate,
qe vuan rruges ndonje nate,
me merr per te denuar
dhe, me nje ze qe vret,
ngahera me pyet:
-Ku linde, o i ri?
-O jete, linda ne shkreti!
-Ku rron dhe ku vete,
ne c'dhera e ne c'dete?!
-Cudi! C'kerkon prej meje ti 
dhe si, o jete, pyet,
kurse ne varferi
me hodhe kur me gjete
te lindur nga skelete
pa drite, pa liri?
-Njeri!
Nga vete, as me thua?
-S'e di! Jo, Nuk e di!
Po lerme, o jete, c'ke me
mua?
-Dua ta di, po dua!
-Atehere, jete e krisur,
per mua mos pyet
se qysh ne n'agim kam nisur 
te shkel si skllav i shkrete
mbi gjurma shprese drite...
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
-O mekatar,
as faliu ligjes sime,
bindu i cmendur enderrtar,
s'jeton me shqetesime!...
-Mu thell' ne brendesire
ku ndjenja rron e lire,
ku dhembja dhemb e prekur 
nga ligja jote e fuqiplote,
ne gjirin tim si hekur,
si hekur e celik,
qello,qello, o me kamxhik;
pa frik' e pa meshire
e pa pendim,
se mu ne thellesire
te shpirtit, ne nje kend,
lindi nje shqetesim
qe celi varrin tend...

----------


## Diabolis

Ndre Mjedja

Vaji i bylbylit

Po shkrihet bora,
Dimri po shkon;
Bylbyl i vorfën,
Pse po gjimon?

Pushoi murrlani
Me duhi tvet;
Bylbyl i vorfën,
Çou, mos rri shkret.

Gjith fushët e malet
Blerimi i mbëloi;
Livadhi e pema
Gjithkah lulzoi.

Ndër pyje e ograja,
Nma tmirin vend,
Me rreze dielli
Po e gëzon gjithkend.

E tuj gjimue
Shkon rreth e rreth
Nji prrue që veret
Rrjedh nëpër gjeth.

A çilë kafazi,
Bylbyl flutro;
Ndër pyje e ograja,
Bylbyl, shpejto.

Kurrkush ma hovin
Atje sta pret;
Me zeher hajen
Kurrkush sta qet.

Kafaz ke qiellin,
Epshin pengim;
E gjith ku trreshket
Shkon fluturim.

Nëpër lamie,
Ke me gjrtë mel;
Për gjith prendverën
Njajo buk tdel.

E kur tzit edi
Ndër prroje pi;
Te njato prroje
Që ti vetë di.

Tash pa frikë çerdhen
E mban nndoj lis;
Nuk je si i nieri
Që nuk ka fis.

E kur tvij zhegu,
Kur dielli shkon,
Ti ke me këndue
Si ke zakon.

Rreth e rreth gjindja
Me tndie rri;
Prej asi vendit
Ndahen me zi.

A çilë kafazi,
Bylbyl, fluturo;
Ndër pyje e ograja,
Bylbyl, shpejto.

Ndër drandofille,
Ndër zambakë nga;
Ku qeshte kopshti,
Idhnim mos mba.

Po shkrihet bora,
Dimni po shkon;
Bylbyl i vorfen,
Pse po gjimon?

II

Por vaj! Se i dimën tjetrë
Paske, o bylbyl i shkreti;
Pa da ty zemra ttreti
Mbas vajit që trrethon.

Me lulzim tvet prendvera
Ty sta përtrin gazmendin:
Jo kurrë se njifke shendin,
Bylbyl, që po vajton.

A thue po kjan, se çerdhen
Ta ka shkatrrue skyfteri?
A thue po kjan, o i mjeri,
Se me rrnue gjallë ske mel?

Ndrrojn edhe stinët e motit,
E për çdo herë ndron era.
Mbas dimrit vjen prendvera,
Mbas borës blerimi del.

Veç ti me idhnime ttuja
Nzemër gjithmonë po pihe,
E ditë e natë po shkrihe
Mbas vajit që tmundon.

Kur a tuj ardhun drita
Ndihet tuj këndue shpendi,
E nkëngë i duket shendi,
Që zemrën ia gazmon.

Gjetiu ndër pem, ndër lule
Shkon e fluturon bylbyli;
Nat erë që jep zymbyli
Vjollca e zambaku nget.

Por ty, nkafaz tshtrëngueshëm,
Ty tpaska ndry mizori,
E kurrnjiherë nuk tnxori
Me tlëshue ku zemra tthrret.

Ti kurr, nji kangë sia këndove
Diellit kur nadje çohet;
Zemra me vaj tcoptohet
E me pajtue nuk don.

Ndoshta kujdesi i ttujve
Gjith ket hidhnim ta qiti,
E shendin ta shutiti
E vshtira që i mundon.

Tburguem i bani gjindja
Veç përse donë me ndie
Njat za që lëshojnë me hije
Që tknaq e që tban rob.

Çdo krajl i madh ndër shpija
Ty tmba mu thanë i veti;
Vetë bukuria, o i shkreti,
Kena për ju nji kob.

Përse tu ndeja e tmëdhajve
Nji shpend i vogël sndalet;
Shpendit i kande malet,
Çerdhen e tparve do.

Me at zanin tand tpërmallshëm
Ndoshta ti ankon këto tvështira;
Derisa tkthejn e mira,
Bylbyl, papra gjimo.

III

Por njaj vaj që je tuj lëshue,
Bylbyl, zemrën ma copton;
Ditë e natë rri tuj prigjue,
Vaj për mue! Kush mund tngushëllon?

Gjama jote a porsi ankimi
I nji fëmijës që vetun mbet;
Gjama jote a si shungllimi
I nji tzezës që gja s pre.

Porsi dnesë me futë në krye
Nana e shkretë që mbet pa djelm;
Njashtu tine rri tuj shfrye
Njat idhnim që tu ba helm.

Puna jote, o i mjeri, mmbyti
E kurrkund nuk mlen pushim,
Shkoi nji muej, po shkon i dyti
Tzezat ttua skanë mbarim.

Tash ndër arë lulzoi qershia
E me borë dimni po shkon:
Kurr smbarojn tzezat e mia,
Gjama jote kurr smbaron.

Si tburguemit nishull tdetit,
Ku tallazi i thekshëm vrret,
O tvijë tftoftit, o tvijë tnxetit,
Vaji zemrën ia pëlset;

E papra nankime tveta
Vajton fisin që larg la;
E tu fëmija i shkon si zgjeta
Mendja e shkretë se mbet pa ta;

Njashtu ti rri tuj vajtue
Nnjat kafaz që shungullon;
Fisin tand rri tuj mendue
Tzinë atdhe që se harron.

Për fat tand, për zogj që kishe
Ndoshta zemra, i mjeri, tdhemb;
Me e pat dit të mjerët ku rrishe
Kërkue tkishin gemb mbi gemb.

Me e pasë ndie njat za që lëshoshe,
Me e pasë ndie njat vajin tand,
Kishin ardhë kudo që tshkoshe,
Tkishin lypun kand e kand.

Njat vaj tandin tuj kujtue
Pa mbyllë syt kan shkue sa net;
Pveshtin hanën tuj gjimue,
Pvetshin hyjt për prind të vet.

Por aj kob që hana e diti
E njaj vaj që ylli pau,
Tshkretve nvesh kurr nuk iu mbrriti,
E kurr zemra nuk ju ndau.

Me ditë hyjt me bisedue,
Me pasë sy që me derdhë lot,
Vajin tand ju kishin prue
Tkishin kja për jete mot.

Nëpër fush e nëpër shpija,
Me kujdes që snep afat,
Rreth e rreth tkishin ardhun fëmija,
Kjamun tkishte i ngriti fat...

IV

Por ça ka toka, bylbyl, ndrron moti;
Ankimi e vaji nuk asht i zoti
Përgjithmonë zemrën me na coptue;
Fillo me gëzue.

Mbas boret tdimnit çilet prendvera;
Nji ditë nuk gjindet që spo ndrron era;
Sendet që patmë nuk janë tuj mbarue;
Fillo me gëzue.

Tuj dnes i vorfni se e mbluene tkqijat,
Me ankime tveta mbush rrugët e shpijat;
Lehtsim por smbramit gjen tuj punue;
Fillo me gëzue.

Kjajnë fëmijn e dekun prindt e shkretnuem
Me j vaj që duket se ska tpajtuem!
Por zemrën moti jua ndrron tuj shkue:
Fillo me gëzue.

Ndër ishujt tdetit kjan i burguemi
Për fmij, për grue që sshef i shuemi,
Por prap durimi ka me ja prue,
Fillo me gëzue.

Shpend tjerë burgosi sa herë mizori,
E rishtas jashtë dikur i nxori;
Ndër fushë e male janë tuj fluturue;
Fillo me gëzue.

Flutrojnë ndër male, flutrojnë ndër lule,
Flutrojnë ku çerdhen motit e ngule,
E kangët e parshme nisin me këndue:
Fillo me gëzue.

Ndër zogj që kishe ndonjëherë do thasin,
Ndër pemë, ndër lule bashkë me ta ngasin;
Për ty tvorfnuemit rrijnë tuj shpnesue:
Fillo me gëzue.

Bylbyl, ky shekull or e ças ndrrohet:
Bijnë poshtë të naltit, i vogli çohet;
Edhe natyra po don mu ndrrue:
Fillo me gëzue.

Porsi motmoti ndrrojmë dhe na vetë,
Herë-herë gazmohna, herë rrijmë të shkretë,
Por vaji e ankimi kanë për tu shue;
Fillo me gëzue.

Mbas vajit ttashëm ka me tardhë shendi,
Ka me ta shëndodhun zemrën gazmendi,
Për mall, si motit, zanë ke me e lëshue:
Fillo me gëzue.

Kur tshkojsh ndër fush, kur tshkojsh ndër male,
Afër shpisë seme hovin tand ndale;
Mahnit at zanin tand tuj prigjue
Kam për tu gëzue.

Forma e përkyer, gjatësie e vargut nis me katër-gjashtë rrokësh në pjesën e parë, tetë në të dytën, nëntë në të tretën, dhejtë dymbëdhjetë dhe gjashtë rroksh në të katërtën. Rrima abcb në pjesën e parë, abbc në të dytën, abab në të tretën, aabb në të katërtën. A ka bylbyl të këndojë më larmishëm e më gjatë pa iu dridhur zëri një herë të vetme?
Vargje shekspiriane:
Me ditë hyjt me bisedue,
Me pasë sy që me derdhë lot,
Vajin tand ju kishin prue
Tkishin kja për jete mot.
për Bylbylin, presje mbas çdo shkrimi të fjalës si një përulje të thellë për të.
Dymbëdhjetë herë, aq sa muaj ka viti, grishje Fillo me gëzue, e mbas tyre një mbyllje e papritur Kam për tu gëzue që na bën ta nisim recitimin (leximi është i pakët) nga e para e nëse gjendet bylbyl të na shoqërojë të shohim kush i vajton më bukur fitores së jetës ndaj vdekjes, gazmendit ndaj idhnimit, lirisë ndaj burgut.
Me e pasë ndie njat za që lëshoshe,
Me e pasë ndie njat vajin tand,
Kishin ardhë kudo që tshkoshe,
Tkishin lypun kand e kand.

Ne erdhëm. Bylbyl, fillo me gëzue.

----------


## MI CORAZON

* Bageti e Bujqesia - Naim Frasheri* 

 *O malet' e Shqipërisë e ju o lisat' e gjatë!
Fushat e gjëra me lule, q'u kam ndër mënt dit' e natë!
Ju bregore bukuroshe e ju lumenjt' e kulluar!
Çuka, kodra, brinja, gërxhe dhe pylle të gjelbëruar!
Do të këndonj bagëtinë që mbani ju e ushqeni,
O vendëthit e bekuar, ju mëndjen ma dëfreni. 
..................................................  .....................
Kur dëgjon zëthin e s'ëmës qysh e le qengji kopenë,
Blegërin dy a tri herë edhe ikën e merr dhenë,
Edhe në i prefshin udhën njëzet a tridhjetë vetë,
E ta trëmbin, ajy s'kthehet, po shkon në mes si shigjetë,
Ashtu dhe zëmëra ime më le këtu tek jam mua,
Vjen me vrap e me dëshirë aty nër viset e tua.
Tek buron ujët e ftohtë edhe fryn veriu në verë,
Tek mbin lulja me gas shumë dhe me bukuri e m'erë,
Ku i fryn bariu xhurasë, tek kullosin bagëtija,
Ku mërzen cjapi me zile, atje i kam ment e mija.
Atje lint diell' i qeshur edhe hëna e gëzuar,
Fat' i bardh' e mirësija në atë vënt janë mbluar;
Nat'atje'shtë tjatrë natë edhe dita tjatër ditë,
Në pyjet' e gjelbëruar, atje rrinë perënditë
..................................................  .................
Vashë bukurosh'e bariut! që vjen me llërë përveshur,
Me zemërë të dëfryer e me buzëzë të qeshur,
Me dy shqerëza ndër duar, të bukura si dhe vetë,
Në sythit tënt e shoh gazë, që s'e kam gjetur ndë jetë.
Dashi sysk e me këmborë, q'e ke manar, po të vjen pas,
Dhe qeni me bes' i larmë të ndjek me dëshir' e me gas.
Dashç Perëndinë, pa më thua, a mos na pe bagëtinë?
- Pash' atje pas më të gdhirë,... ja atje përtej tek vinë
..................................................  ...................................
O! sa bukuri ka tufa! Sa gas bije bagëtija!
Vinë posi mblet' e plotë! I bekoftë Perëndija!
Nëpër shesh' e nër bregore janë përhapurë shqerrat,
E kecërit nëpër rripat dhe në gjethet e në ferrat;
Sa me vrap e me gas bredhin edhe lozin shok me shok,
Aty përhapenë me nxit aty mblidhenë prapë tok,
Edhe prapë tufë-tufë përhapenë duke bredhur,
Duke ikur me vrap shumë, duke lojtur, duke hedhur.
Nxitojn' e s'lodhenë kurrë edhe, kur i merr urija,
Secili futet në tufë, suletë ne mëm' e tija,
Posa gjen mëmën e dashur edhe me vrap i hyn në gji,
Rri më gjunjë dhe zë sisën e qumështin e ëmbël pi;
Pa e ëma me mall shumë, ndo dhi qoftë a ndo dele,
Bir' e vetëm e merr në gji me gas e me përkëdhele.
..................................................  .............................
Sa të mirazë ke dhënë, Zot i math e i vërtetë!
E ç'nom të bekuar vure për çdo gjë q'është në jetë!

..................................................  ............................
Qielli sa ësht' i kthiellt e sa është sbukuruar!
E dielli sa ndrin bukur mbi lulet të lulëzuar!
Gjithë këto lule ç'janë, që u ngjallë menjëherë?
Ngaha qielli ke xbritur? Ver', o e bukura verë!
Çdo lulezë ka me vehte një emër e një fytyrë,
Një bukuri, një mirësi, një shtat, nj'erë e një ngjyrë,
Si dhe çdo dru e çdo pemë, edhe çdo bar e çdo fletë;
Sa është e bukur faq' e dheut! S'të zë syri gjë të metë.
Gjithë kjo bukuri vallë nga dheu të ketë mbleruar,
A me të matht të ti' Zoti pej parajs'e ka dërguar?

..................................................  ...........................
Gjithë këto farë lulesh e këtë të bukur erë,
Këtë mblerim, këto gjyrë vallë nga ç'vent'i kesh nxjerrë!
O sa e madhe bukuri! As më thua ku e more!
O bukuroshe, t'u bëfsha, ngaha gjiri yt e nxore?
Apo me dorët të bukur e more nga gjir'i Zotit,
Nga qielli, nga parajsa, nga prehër' e plotë i motit?
Kudo shkel këmbëza jote, gëzohet vendi e mbleron,
Tekdo heth sythit e qeshur, bukuri' atje lulëzon!
..................................................  .........................
Pa lodhur e pa këputur, pa djersë e pa mundime,
Njeriu i gjorë në jetë nukë gjen dot as thërrime,
Si të punosh dit' e natë e të bësh ç'duhenë gjithë,
Ahere kërko nga Zoti të t'apë bukëz' e drithë.

Njeri, puno, mos psho kurrë dhe lark nga makutërija,
Zëmërnë kije të gjerë, mos ki keq, pa t'ep Perndija.
Puna ka duk e uratë, Zot'i math e ka bekuar,
Njerinë mi faqet të dheut e dërgoi për të punuar.
..................................................  ..........................
Qysh rroit mblet' e uruar dhe ven' e vin e lëçijnë,
Ca huallinë ndërtojnë, ca nëpër lule shëndijnë.
O ç'punë me mënt punojnë, sa bukur e bëjn' e mirë!
N'apin dyllëtë, q'ep dritë, dhe mjaltë fjesht' ëmbëlsirë.
Dhe punëtorët' e mirë m'atë mëndyrë punojnë,
Edhe gjithë njerëzija me mundimt t'atyre shkojnë;
Njëri mih, jatëri lëron, njëri mbjell, jatëri prashit,
Kush t'harr, kush korr, kush mbledh duaj, kush shin, kush sharton, kush krasit,
Një bën pluar' e sëpatën, një parmendën, një shtëpinë,
Një pret e qep, një merr e ep, një mbath, një shikon mullinë,
Çdo njeri një farë pune bën në mest të shoqërisë,
Kjo ësht' udh' e Perëndisë, ky ë nom i gjithësisë.
Edh' ajo miza përdhese, ç'i duhetë për të ngrënë,
Eshtë rrahur e përpjekur e me kohëz' e ka vënë.
Ka një punë të punonjë si çdo gjë q'është në jetë,
Kshu e ka thënë me kohë Zot'i math e i vërtetë.
..................................................  ........................
Eshtë nj'udhëtar i gjorë, që ka mbetur në dëborë,
I kanë ngrirë të mjerit vesh' e goj, e këmb' e dorë;
Ngrihet i zot'i shtëpisë edhe të huajthin e merr,
E vë në kryet të vatrës me njerëzi, me të math nder,
Posa e shohënë që vjen, i ngrihen gjithë fëmija,
Se të huajnë më derë na e dërgon Perëndia,
Pa i bëjnë zjarr e ngrohet edh'e mbajnë me të mirë,
I sjellin shtresë të flerë edhe të ngrën' e të pirë.
Kështu të huajt' e miqtë njeriu q'është i uruar
I pret me krahëror hapur e i përcjell të gëzuar.
..................................................  ......................
Nga kjo baltë të kam bërë, rri këtu, më paç uratë,
Mos u loth e mos psho kurrë, po përpiqu dit' e natë,
Sheh si punon gjithësija? Ashtu të punosh edhe ti,
Të mos rrish kurrë pa punë e të vësh duartë në gji.
Mos u bëj i lik e i keq, i paudh' e i pabesë,
I rrem, i ndyrë, i dëmshim, i rënduar e pa shpresë,
Mërgohu nga të këqijat, pej çdo farë ligësije,
Pej nakari, pej lakmimi, pej vjedhjeje, pej marrëzije,
Mos vra, mos merr tek s'ke vënë, edhe ki nom dashurinë,
Bes' e fe ki urtësinë, të drejtënë, mirësinë.
Në bëfsh mirë, liksht s'gjen kurrë, po, në bëfsh liksht, mos prit mirë,
Ki dëshirë për të mirë dhe në zemërë mëshirë,
Ji i but', i urt', i vyer e mos u bëj kurrë makut,
I egër e i mërzitur dh'i mahnitur si madut,
Mos ju afro dhelpërisë, po së drejtësë iu nis pas;
Në dëgjofsh fjalët' e mija, do të jesh gjithënjë në gas.
..................................................  ...................................
Nga gjithë ç'pat gjithësia, të kam dhënë dhe ty pjesë,
Në u bëfsh si them, i mirë, emr'i math do të të mbesë.
Të kam dhënë mënt të mësosh, të vërtetën me të ta shohç,
Dhe zëmër' e vetëdijë, të mir' e të drejtën ta njohç,
Do të të lë dhe nevojën, udhën të të tregonjë,
Të të ndihnjë më çdo punë, të të psonj' e të të zgjonjë.
Gjithë të mirat që janë, këtu në dhet i kam mbuluar,
Po gjësendi në shesh s'nxjerr dot pa dirsur e pa munduar.*

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Gjergj Fishta - MRIZI I ZANAVET

GJUHA SHQYPE

1.   Porsi kanga e zogut t'veres, 
    Qi vallzon n'blerim të Prillit; 
    Porsi i ambli flladi i erës, 
    Qi lmon gjit e drandofillit: 
    Porsi vala e bregut t'detit, 
    Porsi gjâma e rrfés zhgjetare, 
    Porsi ushtima e nji termetit, 
    Njashtû â gjuha e jonë shqyptare. 
2.   Ah! po; â, ambël fiala e sajë, 
    Porsi gjumi m'nji kerthí, 
    Porsi drita plot uzdajë, 
    Porsi gazi i pa mashtrí; 
    Edhè ndihet tu kumbue, 
    Porsi fleta e Kerubimit, 
    Ka'i bjen qiellvet tue fluturue 
    N't'zjartat valle t'ameshimit. 
3.   Prá, mallkue njaj bir Shqyptari, 
    Qi ketë gjuhë të Perendís, 
    Trashigim, qi na la i Pari, 
    Trashigim s'i a lên ai fmís; 
    Edhè atij i u thaftë, po, goja, 
    Qi e perbuzë ketë gjuhë hyjnore; 
    Qi n'gjuhë t'huej, kúr s'âsht nevoja, 
    Flet e t'veten lên mbas dore. 
4.   Në gjuhë shqype nanat t'ona 
    Shì prej djepit na kanë thânun, 
    Se âsht nji Zot, qi do t'a dona: 
    Njatë, qi jetën na ka dhânun; 
    Edhè shqyp na thanë se Zoti  
    Per Shqyptarë Shqypnín e fali, 
    se sá t'enden stina e moti, 
    Do t'a gzojn kta djalë mbas djali. 
5.   Shqyp na vetë, po pik' mâ para, 
    N'agim t'jetës kúr kemi shkue 
    Tue ndjekë flutra neper ara, 
    Shqyp mâ s'pari kemi kndue: 
    Kemi kndue, po armët besnike, 
    Qi flakue kanë n'dorë t'Shqyptarvet, 
    Kah kanë dekë per besë jetike, 
    Kah kanë dekë kta per dhé t'Parvet. 
6.   Në këtë gjuhë edhè njaj Leka, 
    Qi 'i rruzllim mbretnín s'i a xûni, 
    Qi kah bijte ai, shkelte deka. 
    Shekllit mbarë ligjë t'randë i vûni; 
    Në këtë gjuhë edhè Kastriota 
    U pat folë njatyne ushtrive, 
    Qi sa t'ndrisë e diellit rrota, 
    Kanë me kênë ndera e trimnive. 
7.   Prá, Shqyptarë, çdo fés qi t'jini, 
    Gegë e Toskë, malcí e qyteta, 
    Gjuhen t'uej kurr mos t'a lini, 
    Mos t'a lini sá t'jetë jeta, 
    Por per tê gjithmonë punoni; 
    Pse, sa t'mbani gjuhen t'uej, 
    Fisi i juej, vendi e zakoni 
    Kanë me u mbajtë larg kambet s'huej. 
8.   Nper gjuhë shqype bota mbarë 
    Ka me u njohtë se ç'fis ju kini, 
    Ka me u njohtë jú per Shqyptarë: 
    Trima n'zà sikurse jini. 
    Prandej, prá, n'e doni fisin, 
    Mali, bregu edhè Malcija 
    Prej njaj goje sod t'brohrisin: 
    Me gjuhë t'veten rrnoftë Shqypnija! 



Gjergj Fishta - MRIZI I ZANAVET

SHQYPNIJA

1.    Edhè hâna do t' a dije, 
    Edhè dielli do t' két pá, 
    Se per qark ksaj rrokullije, 
    Si Shqypnija 'i vend nuk ká ! 
2.    Fusha t' gjâna e kodra t' blera, 
    Zijes s' mnershme larg kû âsht droja, 
    Me gaz t' vet ktû i veshë Prendvera, 
    Si t' Parrizit t' larmet shtroja. 
3.    Nen nji qiellë perherë t' kullueme, 
    N' rreze e n' dritë pershkue unjí, 
    Bjeshkë e male të blerueme 
    Si vigâj shtiellen n' ajrí. 
4.    Ke ato bjeshkë e ke ato male 
    Kroje t' kjarta e t' cemta gurra, 
    Tue rrëmbye nper mriza hale, 
    Gurgullojn nper rrâjë e curra. 
5.    Mbi ato male e bjeshkë kreshnike 
    Léjn mande' ata djelm si Zâna, 
    Armët e t' cillvet, p'rherë besnike, 
    Janë permendë nder fise t' tana. 
6.    Atje léjn, po Toskë e Gegë, 
    Si dý rreze n' flakë t' nji dielli: 
    Si dý rrfé, qi shkojn tue djegë, 
    Kúr shkrepë rêja nalt prej qielli. 
7.    Oh! Po, e din i prûjtë anmiku, 
    Se âsht rrfé zogu i Shqyptarit, 
    Rijtun gjakut kah çeliku 
    N' dorë t' ktij shndritë per vend t' të Parit. 
8.    Ato male të madhnueshme, 
    Ato, po, kanë mûjtë me pá 
    Se sa forca e pafrigueshme 
    N' turr t' Shqyptarit pît ka rá. 
9.    Dridhet toka e gjimon deti, 
    Ndezen malet flakë e shkndija, 
    Ka' i frigueshëm, si termeti, 
    Atje rrmben kû e thrret Lirija. 
10.    Lume e shé para atij ngelin, 
    I a lshojn udhen dete e male; 
    Mbretent fjalen s' mund t' i a shkelin, 
    Turrin ferri s' mund t' i a ndale. 
11.    Shkundu pluhnit, prá, Shqypní, 
    Ngrehe ballin si mbretneshë, 
    Pse me djelm, qi ngrofë ti n' gjí, 
    Nuk mund t' quhesh, jo, robneshë. 
12.    Burrë Shqyptár kushdo i thotë vetit, 
    Qi zanát ka besë e fé, 
    Per Lirí, per fron të Mbretit 
    Me dhânë jeten ka bâ bé. 
13.    Sy per sy, po, kqyr anmikun; 
    Perse djemt, qi ti ke ushqyue, 
    S' i ka pá, jo, kush tue hikun: 
    Friga e dekës kurr s' i ka thye, 
14.    Kaq të bukur, kaq të hieshme 
    Perendija t' fali i Amshueshem, 
    Sá 'dhe deka âsht per tý e shieshme: 
    N' gjí t' and vorri âsht i lakmueshem. 
15.    Po, edhè hâna do t' a dije, 
    Edhè dielli do t' két pá, 
    Se per qark ksaj rrokullije, 
    Si Shqypnija 'i vend nuk ká ! 
16.    Rrnosh e kjosh, prá moj Shqypní, 
    Rrnosh e kjosh gjithmonë si vera, 
    E me dije e me Lirí 
    Per jetë t' jetës të rrnoftë tý ndera.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

VDEKJA E NOSITIT

Me zjarr ju flas... me zjarr. 
Ne gjirin tim kam hapur varr... 
Qe t'i jap shprese-edhe t'ja marr... 

Un' ik liqerit zemerak 
Fatlum dh'i paster si zembak, 
Po zemra ime kullon gjak: 

Se vijne-urtuar zogjte-e mi, 
Dh'u jap ushqim me dashuri - 
Nje dashuri per Ilaftari:

Pa nis ah! gjirin ta godas... 
Dh'e hap ah! gjirin me nje cas..., 
Dh'i nginj ah! zogjte-e vdes me gas !...

Ahere-helmohet e bucet
Pas mallit tim liqeri-i shkret,
E rrit tallazin posi det.

Ay e tund,ay e shkund,
Ay e hap sa me te mund,
Gjer mun ne gjit,gjer mun ne fund.

E shpirtin dyke ma percjelle,
Me thote ah! shih sesa 'sht'i felle 
Ky gjir'i em qe te pat pjelle... 


...Me zjarr ju flas,


Lasgushi, jo vetem lirikat filozofike, por edhe ato te dashurise i ka nga me te bukurat.   DD, lejohet te postojme nga dy poezi?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tIrOncjA

Kadare

NË PARKUN QË MBULUAN FLETËT

Në parkun q'ë mbuluan fletët
Të dy ne ecim qetësisht,
Pas shijes saj ka shtruar vjeshta
Qilim të verdhë natyrisht.

Dhe ndoshta si një ëndërr e zbehtë
Ju fanit një muzg i vonë 
Ky park q'ë kan' mbuluar fletët
Ku pas kaq shekujsh ti po shkon.

Nga vagabondët me cigare
Ti mos u tremb e dashur kot 
Imazhin tënd as dinosaurët 
Shekuj më parë s'e shtypën dot.

Që ti të vije kaq e bukur
Me këta flokë, me këtë hap 
Toka të egrën klimë e zbuti 
Dhe akullnajat ktheu mbrapsht.

Dhe s'kish se si të ndodhte ndryshe
Të ndodhte ndryshe s'kish se si. 
U desh të zhdukeshin përbindshat 
Që te kjo botë të vije ti...

----------


## Diabolis

Nga Ismail Kadare: 

VALLJA SHQIPTARE. 

Tri herë opinga rrahu dheun 
Sikur kërkoi leje prej tij; 
Pastaj shamia palët ndehu 
Me qetësi dhe madhështi. 

Kështu mes qiellit dhe tokës 
Vallja u lind, vallja u shpall; 
Këmba sinjale i çon tokës 
Dhe dora qiellit i jep lajm. 

Dhe vallja rrokulliset tutje 
Mbi kohra hedhur si hobe; 
Prilli përsipër i hedh lule, 
Dhjetori borën shkund atje. 

Valle shqiptare, shënja në erë 
Ylbere tirqesh tej-e-tehu; 
Kush ju kërceu ju njëherë 
Dhe këmbët rob s'i mbenë tek ju? 

Kush ra midis vorbullës suaj 
Dhe s'u përzhit dhe s'u përflak, 
Ju bubullima me opinga 
Që nëpër shekuj brodhët varg?

Nuk është rregull që njëqind më të mirat të jenë të njëjta me njëqind më të njohurat, qoftë dhe prej Kadaresë.

----------


## Diabolis

Martin Camaj

Me falni diçka 

Më falni diçka që më kënaq
si puthja e nanës në ballë;
më gëzoni një herë
si gëzohet gjethi i njomë në puhi
më shikoni si hana nëpër rremba
e kam me u falë gjithçka:
mordjen do të puthi ndër buzët e ngrime
dhe në zgarrat e synit të saj
do të derdhi lot.
Avitu njeri!
Nga palci i urrejtjes dëshiroj me dalë
si bima prej fare në pranverë.

----------


## Diabolis

Ali Podrimja

Unë do të kisha atdhe

Të kanë rrejtur
se je më i bukuri
ndër trimat me trimi
më i vjetri ndër të moçmit

Tjetër kush do të ishe

Të kanë rrejtur
se nënë ke ulkonjën
krahët e orakullit
se pi ujë në gurra të Drinit

Tjetër kush do të ishe

Të kanë rrejtur
se je Zoti i Dheut
se je Zjarr i Fshehur
se mbi Pashtrik hapet qielli
e pikë terri në pjatë të Djallit

Tjetër kush do të ishe

Dhe unë do të kisha Atdhe.

----------


## Diabolis

Fan Noli

Rent, or Marathonomak!

Rent, or rent, rent e u thuaj
Se u-çthur ordi e huaj,
Se betejën e fituam
Dhe qytetin e shpëtuam!
Rent, or rent,
Rent, or Marothonomak!

Kap një degë prej dafine
Dhe vërtitesh ndaj Athine,
Nëpër fush e brek mbi brek
Këmba tokën as ta prek,
Hip e zbrit,
Petrit, Marathonomak!

Ke një plagë, po se the,
Djers e gjak pikon për-dhe;
Do që ti të jesh i pari,
Për triumfin lajmëtari
Flamur-gjak,
Kuqo, Marathonomak!

Tu-tha gryka po stë pihet,
Tu-mpi këmba, po stë rrihet,
Se mileti po të pret,
Ankthi zemrat ua vret,
Vrer e tmerrr,
Shpejt, or Marathonomak!

Kurrë kaqë sdogji djelli
Dhe si plumbi srëndovi qjelli,
Kurr aq ëmbël e bukur sftoj
Hij e lisit edhe kroj;
Tur-u tej,
Tutje, or Marathonomak!

Vapa mbyt e pluhri nxin
Ferra çjerr e guri grin
Afsha gjoksin përvëlon
Syrin avulli verbon;
Ur e prush,
Furro, or Marathonomak!

Gryka si gjyryk të çfryn
Prej Vullkanit flag e tym
Se çvëngon e se çgulçon,
Zëmra brinjët ti çkallmon
Me tokmak,
Mbahu, or Marathonomak!

Nëna, motra, nusja dalin,
Ngrehin krahët të të ndalin,
Mos, se sjanë veç Najada
Magjistrica dhe Driada;
Lark, or lark,
Lark, or Marathonomak!

Hajde, ja Akropolia,
Ja qyteti e njerëzia
Që të pan e që të çpuan
Dhe fuqinë ta rishtuan
Ha dhe pak,
Hajde, or Marathonomak!

Ja, arrive, ua the:
Çgas e çhelm qe kjo myzhde!
E fituam!, brohorite
Dhe për tok u-përpëlite;
Vdiq, or vdiq!
Vdiqe, or Marathonomak!

Rent kudo, dyke bërtitur,
Nëpër shekuj faqe-ndritur,
Se i vogli shtrin viganin
Dhe i shtypuri tiranin,
Veç e tok,
Tok, or Marathonomak!

----------


## Diabolis

Azem Shkreli

Katrë këshilla vetes

Mos u bëj poet nëse smund të lindësh
Me secilin varg, të lindësh me secilën fjalë.

Ngrehu mbi veten në do trrokësh frerët e erërave,
Të shkelësh shpërgajt e mërisë dhe shtërgatat e gjakut tënd.

Nse dashurohesh, dashurohu nflakë e nvalë,
Jo në sy të kaltër se bëhesh det i çmendur pendimi.

Mos u bëj poet nëse smund të vdesësh
Për secilin varg, të vdesësh për secilën fjalë.

----------


## Diabolis

Tek Maja e Çelur, një antologji e poezisë (1940-1990) botuar në 1994 Mitrush Kuteli nuk përfaqsohet. Për vete nuk e di si mund të shkohet tek Maja e Çelur (apo Maja e Çelitur) e Lasgush Poradecit pa Baltën Shqipëtare të Mitrush Kutelit.

Mitrush Kuteli

Balta shqipëtare

Të dua, baltë shqipëtare!
Të dua: 
egërsisht!
dëshpërimisht! 
Si ujku pyllin,
si vala valën,
si balta baltën!

Se gjer mbi gju
jam brenda teje;
se lerë kam
këtu:
Si Baba
E Gjyshi.

Të dua, Baltë Shqipëtare!
e gjer mbi bel
e përmbi bel
jam brenda teje 
e sdal dot,
Se sdua!

Se ti më lidh
e më mban:
Me mjaltë
e me pelin!

Se vdekur ka,
këtu,
dhe Nëna,
Dhe Baba,
e Gjysh-strëgjyshi!

Të dua, Baltë shqipëtare,
magjistare,
e embël
si vetë vdekja!

Se thellë jam këtu,
brenda teje:
gjer mbi gju
gjer mbi bel
e gjer mbi krye.

Dhe dua fort të dehem
të prehem
(ah, që tani!)
Brenda teje.

Të të pushtoj
i dëshpëruar;
të të shtrëngoj,
të më shtrëngosh:
egërsisht!
dëshpërimisht!
e të më tretësh
si gjysh-strëgjyshnë
e si po tret
ah! Zemër-madhë
e flokë-bardhë
e trup-zhuriturin
Babanë!

Të dua Baltë shqipëtare,
magjistare:
ti mjalt e ëmbël, -
pelin e hidhur.
Të dua: 
egërsisht,
dëshpërimisht,
si ujku pyllin,
si vala valën
si balta baltën!

----------


## Diabolis

Sefulla Maleshova (Lame Kodra)

Lypsi plak (Gjyshi plak)

Po del nga shpella ku e ka hedhur fati,
I mjeri plak i krusur nga mundimet,
I dridhen mjekra, këmbët, gjithë shtati,
Skalitur ka në ballë hidhërimet.
Ja, fill i vetëm udhën merr nga fshati
I urtë, i shëmtuar nga mjerimet.
Trastën në krahë, shkopin mban në dorë,
Shiu me breshër bie e ka dëborë.
Udhës mendon kur ishte si të tjerët:
Me bukë, me kasoll e dashuri
Dhe psherëtiu: Oh! Spaska për të mjerët
Në këtë botë vallë Perëndi?
Po ndjen në lukth një posi të prerët
Edhe hedh këmbët plaku me fuqi.
Torbën në krahë, shkopin mban në dorë.
Në një kasolle afër sheh një zjarr,
I ngrohet plakut shpirti si një varr,
Dhe drejt kasolles niset me të katra
Gëzohet edhe qesh edhe makar
Udhës kërcen e hidhet shatra-patra.
Trastën në krahë, shkopin mban në dorë,
Shiu me breshër bie e ka dëborë.
I valon gjaku plakut edhe shikon
Përpara gjithnjë duke çaluar.
Po te dera një djepe çe shikon.
I dridhen buzët; buzët duke ngashëryer,
Një gur atëhere këmbët i pengon
Edhe përmbys atje mbetet harruar.
Torbën me krahë, shkopin mban me dorë,
Shiu me breshër bie, e ka dëborë.

----------


## Diabolis

Fatos Arapi

Atdheu

Atdheu është dhembje, është dhembje,
Një prill i pikëlluar në shpirt.
Atdheu është kryqi, është kryqi.
E mban  edhe të mban ty  në shpirt.

Atdheu është toka e premtuar.
Ti shkel si një zot dhe se ke ndën këmbë.
Atdheu ska fjalë, ka sy të trishtuar.
Vdes dashuria në dashuri që të çmend.

Atdheu është buka e uritur:
Të ikën nga duart e dot nuk e ngop.
Ëndërr dhe ankth dhe shpresë e sfilitur.
Me sytë nerrësirë vetveten kërkon.

Atdheu është varr i hapur, është varr.
Një jetë drejt tij shkon me besë që bind.
Në një pikë loti mbyt lotin fatvrarë.
Në një pikë loti lirinë e lind.

Atdheu yt i vogli, i vogli,
ai hyjnori, i pavdekshmi  loti.

----------


## Diabolis

Fatos Arapi

Deti

I vogël, me pantallona të shkurtra,
Me këmbë të zbathura e një këmishë humaie, 
që e qepte vetë gjyshja...
Ashtu darkë për darkë dilja në breg.
Ndër gishtërinj të këmbës së ftohtë me rridhte rëra,
Unë prisja me orë të tëra,
Gjersa përnjëherësh, tutje nëpër fushat e gjëra të natës,
Ngriheshin kope të çuditshme, të panumërta kuajsh të bardhë.
Nëpër hapësirat e pafundme suleshin aradhë  aradhë.
Turfullonin.
Binin me këmbë të thyera,
Rrokulliseshin duke gulçuar nëpër të zezat humnera.
Mbi ta fluturonin të tjerë.
Jelet e hakërruara dallgë-dallgë fushën e qiellit fshihnin.
Hingëllimat e frikshme para tyre bridhnin.
Ata vinin afroheshin drejt meje.
Gjokset e mëdha e të bardha
Lëshonin përpjetë; këmbët e para rrihnin në erë...
Sytë u flakëronin.
Një çast, dhe nën thundrat e tyre do të më coptonin.
Kur ja, me poterë,
si një gjëmim i madhërishëm përplaseshin
te këmbët e mia. Nga flegrat gjigante
miliarda grimcëza të kristalta shfrynin
për të fundit herë.
Të tjerë
hingëllinin nëpër fushën e gjërë të natës.
Me gëzim e frikë, orë të tëra
unë shihja kuajt e bardhë
të suleshin nëpër furtunë.
Thyenin këmbët, rrokulliseshin,
që të vinin sa më parë tek unë 
shkelnin
fluturonin njeri mbi tjetrin.

Dhe tani, kudo që jam,
Ashtu fantastik e i madhërishëm,
më ndjek pas deti...

----------


## Dita

LASGUSH PORADECI


*Zog i qiejve*


Këng e lasht e vjershërisë më pëlqeu aq fare pak...
Do tja marr që sot e tutje si bilbili parëverak.
Që nga fund i vetëvetes do këndoj një mall të ri:

Brenda tufës së junapit që mbleroj me kaq stoli;
Kur po shoh ndaj ryn bilbili e sakaq ze qan nër fletë,
Këng e ti më ngjan kulluar posi këng e Zotit-Vetë.
E prandaj, dyke filluar, ay Lart i shpíje kryet
Dhi ngreh sipër-e-më-sipër gjer sa qafa ment i thyet.
Asohere-e ndjej si dridhet me një zë pa shëmbëllim
Asohere-e ndjej si foli: Të jam falë, - o Zoti im!
E pastaj i ulet gusha më-përposh-e-më-përposh,
I venitet me-nga-dale syri-i-qarë-e bukurosh.
Ay sheh që nëpër fletë me vështrimin e çuditur
Ndaj çkëlqen nër mijë gjyra Vëndi ti ku pati sbritur.
E pra ja qi mbylli sytë, e që gojëzën e hapi:
Tungjatjeta! Tungjatjeta! Vënd o vënd ku çel junapi!

Haj! Bilbil, se Vëndi jonë ka liqere-e anë detesh,
Nëpër bimëzat e tyre po vërej si qan e tretesh;
Po dëgjoj prej largësire, si nër male.e si nër fusha,
Si nër kopshte jargavanësh dhemshurisht të fryhet gusha;
E çdo lis të gjelbër, e çdo pemë-e çdo rakitê,
E çdo bar i lulëzuar ças-për-ças ti ndjen çuditë...
Ti këndon, o zog i pastër, ti këndon, këndon përherë,
Pa pushim të del nga zemra vaj e tingëllit të mjerë;
Ti vajton me zë të fshehur, se një zjarr kupton në gji:
Dheut! Ah dheut të përtëritur sot i falesh përsëri!
E si rron në gji të dherit dit-për-ditë-e nat-për-natë,
Gjir i dherit ku rreh jeta të fal brengë e përgjëratë:
Se prej mallit që të thyen permes pamjeve të tija,
Mun në fund të zembërës sate ritet fshehur dashurija.
E si ritet prej së fellash, më një ças fillon të nisë
Kënga jote-e papandehur qështë fjale dashurisë.
Ajo ngrihetngrihetngrihetdhemshurisht e dyke qarë,
Pastaj sbret e parpalitet si një fluturëz e vrarë.
E kështu ti qan pareshtur bukuritë-e dashuritë,
Prej qepallës së përlotur të pikon një pike ngritë.

Asohere kënga jote shuhet dyke psherëtitur;
Ti fillon ta rrahish mendjen, e buçet me shpirt të mitur:
Se çgëzim përjetësije! E se çmall! E çdëshirime
Të pat falur dashurija në të qarët e një grime!
Prej dëshirës së zhuritur qi dhe këngëvet, o zog,
Rrodhi vesa mëngjezore përmi lule borsilog...
Përmi lule ku rreh djelli ndrin me zjarr si pikë loti,
Zjarri fërfëllon e ngrihet me vetijen më-përpjetë-e-më-përpjetë,
Si mendim me hov të letë valon qiejve ti vetë:
Ha! Çtë zotëroi Drita! Çtë përshkoj një Gas i ri!
Seç të ndjell një Frymë-e largë tej nëpër paanësi!...
Nër paanësi të ndrijnë yjt e ndezur larg-e-më-larg...
..............................  ...
-Që nga bota njerëzore, ku këndoj me shpirtin plot,
Prit-e, prit! Se po tafrohet Zogi Qíejvet, o Zot!
Fal-i Këngëtar-finoshit Gas të Thjeshtë mun në gji:
Posi lot në reze djelli ndrit-e në Përjetësi!


1921

----------


## Dita

Lasgush Poradeci


*Poradeci*


Perëndim i vagëlluar mbi Liqerin pa kufir.
Po përhapet dal-nga-dalë një pluhurë si një hije.
Nëpër Mal e në Lëndina shkrumb i natës që po bije,
Dyke zbritur që nga qjelli përmi Fshat po bëhet fir

E kudo krahine e gjërë më spo qit as pipiëlim:
Në Katund kërcet një portë...në liqer hesht një lopatë
Një shqiponjë-e arratisur fluturon në Mal të Thatë
Futet zemre vetëmuar mun në fund të shpirtit tim.

Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra...u dergj...e zuri gjumi...
Zotëroj më atër anët errësira...
				Po tashi:
Dyke nisur udhëtimin mes-për-mes nër Shqipëri;
Drini plak e i përmallshëm po buron prej Shëndaumi.




Lasgushi piktor derdh naten pika pika mbi Fshatin. E shohim tablone impresioniste e mahnitemi me ate cka fshihet pas pikave e dridhjeve te shkronjave te pazeshme te qendisura ne pelhure. E sheh Liqerin nga te gjitha anet e tij Lasgushi, nga Poradeci e nga Shendaumi e sheh me syte e cdo centimetri toke shqiptare qe e rrethon ne naten qe ka rene e i ka ngujuar zemren ne fund te shpirtit. Femijet e gjumit aviten te puthin Drinin aty ku nis te pershkoje token qe e kane ndare te tjere.

----------

